# WND - Windlab Limited



## System (3 August 2017)

Windlab Limited is a global renewable energy development company. It was established to commercialise world leading atmospheric modelling and wind energy assessment technology, developed by Australia’s premier scientific research institute, the CSIRO. Windlab owns and exclusively utilises this suite of industry best practice tools to identify and efficiently develop, finance, construct and operate high quality wind farms around the world, with considerably greater certainty and substantially less risk.

It is anticipated that WND will list on the ASX during August 2017.

https://www.windlab.com


----------



## System (2 July 2020)

On June 29th, 2020, Windlab Limited (WND) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between WND and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in WND by Wind Acquisition 2 Pty Ltd.


----------

